
Legal tech is worth billions. This startup is diving in - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/fiscalnote-legal-tech-asia-expansion
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800507)

